# NY CW11 will become WPIX again



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Channel 11 in NY will become WPIX once more by the years end.They will be dropping the CW11.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ch_11_drops_cw_tag_and_goes_back_to_wpix.html


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

WPIX was always WPIX.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> WPIX was always WPIX.


The station's call letters have been WPIX since it's inception, but the on-air logo was changed several years ago first to WB11 and then CW11. The news seems to be that the station is backing away from the CW affiliation as far as the logo goes ...

More about WPIX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WPIX


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Another Superstation, KWGN Denver, has changed its logo to just "2". I guess CW is losing its importance?


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

All of the Tribune owned stations are dropping the emphasis on CW and trying to emphasize their own local identity. There was a thread about it I think.

KWGN 2 Denver is also a Tribune station.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The station's call letters have been WPIX since it's inception, but the on-air logo was changed several years ago first to WB11 and then CW11. The news seems to be that the station is backing away from the CW affiliation as far as the logo goes ...
> 
> More about WPIX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WPIX


I know.. just being technically correct..


----------

